# [SOLVED] Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Strangest thing, I bought a new system case, installed everything from the old case added 2 additional fans and now my wireless network speed dropped from 150 to 54 aand I have no clue why. Does anyone know why this might of happened? New case has a bottom mounted PSU and old had a top mount so netcard sets about 4" higher then it used to but other then that nothing has changed. Also when I brouse thru things I noticed this "LocalSystemNetworkRestricted" allot of places and do not remember seeing this before, could it have anything to do with my drop in speeds? I have used a different system to check out my router and it is same as always. Any help would be great, and if any more info is needed just ask. OH!! 1 other item is that my netcard uses a external 2 connector antenna which is in the same position as before case change. I have attached a IOBit Adavanced System Care Diag report in case it helps.

Advanced SystemCare Diagnose Report v1.0
Date: 2012/04/29 03:55:52
----------------------------------
01 - Operating System
----------------------------------
0101 - Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505)
0102 - Language : English (Regional Setting: English)
0103 - BIOS : Default System BIOS
0104 - Processor : AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
0105 - Memory : 4096MB RAM
0106 - Available OS Memory : 4096MB RAM
0107 - Page File : 2235MB used, 8000MB available
0108 - Windows Dir : C:\Windows
0109 - DirectX Version : DirectX 11
0110 - DX Setup Parameters : Not found
0111 - User DPI Setting : 96 DPI (100 percent)
0112 - System DPI Setting : 96 DPI (100 percent)
0113 - DWM DPI Scaling : Disabled
0114 - DxDiag Version : 6.01.7601.17514
----------------------------------
02 - Processor
----------------------------------
0201 - Caption : AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor x2 ~3000MHz
0202 - Current Clock Speed : 3000MHz
0203 - L1-Cache : 256.00 KB
0204 - L2-Cache : 2.00 MB
----------------------------------
03 - Video Adapter
----------------------------------
0301 - Card Name : AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
0302 - Manufacturer : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
0303 - Chip Type : ATI display adapter (0x6739)
0304 - DAC Type : Internal DAC(400MHz)
0305 - Device Key : Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6739&SUBSYS_31171682&REV_00
0306 - Display Memory : 2803 MB
0307 - AdapterRAM : 1.00 GB
0308 - Current Mode : 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
0309 - Monitor Name : HP w2007 Wide LCD Monitor
0310 - Driver Name : aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
0311 - Driver Version : 8.17.0010.1124
0312 - Driver Language : English
0313 - DDI Version : 11
0314 - Driver Model : WDDM 1.1
0315 - Driver Beta : False
0316 - Driver Debug : False
0317 - Driver Date : 4/5/2012 19:20:04
0318 - Driver Size : 1067520
0319 - VDD : n/a
0320 - Mini VDD : n/a
0321 - Mini VDD Date : n/a
0322 - Mini VDD Size : 0
0323 - Device Identifier : {D7B71EE2-2479-11CF-5671-1D11BEC2C535}
0324 - Vendor ID : 0x1002
0325 - Device ID : 0x6739
0326 - SubSys ID : 0x31171682
0327 - Revision ID : 0x0000
0328 - Driver Strong Name : oem84.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_NI:8.961.0.0ci\ven_1002&dev_6739
0329 - Rank Of Driver : 00E62001
0330 - Video Accel : ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
0331 - Deinterlace Caps : {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
0332 - D3D9 Overlay : Not Supported
0333 - DXVA-HD : Not Supported
0334 - DDraw Status : Enabled
0335 - D3D Status : Enabled
0336 - AGP Status : Enabled
0337 - Notes : No problems found.
0338 - OpenGL : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
----------------------------------
04 - Memory
----------------------------------
0401 - Total Memory : 4.00 GB
0402 - Free Memory : 2.50 GB
0403 - Total Pagefile : 10.00 GB
0404 - Free Pagefile : 7.80 GB
0405 - Bank Label : BANK0
0406 - Speed : 400 MHz
0407 - Total Width : 64 Bits
0408 - Capacity : 2.00 GB
0405 - Bank Label : BANK1
0406 - Speed : 400 MHz
0407 - Total Width : 64 Bits
0408 - Capacity : 2.00 GB
----------------------------------
05 - Network
----------------------------------
0501 - Description : Realtek RTL8190 802.11n Wireless LAN (Mini-)PCI NIC #2
----------------------------------
06 - Motherboard
----------------------------------
0601 - Model : M3A770DE 
0602 - Manufacturer : ASRock
----------------------------------
07 - Sound Device
----------------------------------
0701 - Description : Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
0702 - Default Sound Playback : True
0703 - Default Voice Playback : True
0704 - Hardware ID : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0397&SUBSYS_18490397&REV_1000
0705 - Manufacturer ID : 1
0706 - Product ID : 100
0707 - Type : WDM
0708 - Driver Name : viahduaa.sys
0709 - Driver Version : 6.00.0001.8700
0710 - Driver attributes : Final Retail
0711 - Date and Size : 8/4/2010 21:17:14
0713 - Driver Provider : VIA Technologies, Inc.
0714 - Min/Max Sample Rate : 4642746, 4642746
0715 - Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0716 - Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0717 - HW Memory : 4642754
0718 - Voice Management : False
0719 - EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src : False, False
0720 - I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src : False, False
0721 - Notes : No problems found.
0701 - Description : SPDIF Interface (TX0) (VIA High Definition Audio)
0702 - Default Sound Playback : False
0703 - Default Voice Playback : False
0704 - Hardware ID : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0397&SUBSYS_18490397&REV_1000
0705 - Manufacturer ID : 1
0706 - Product ID : 100
0707 - Type : WDM
0708 - Driver Name : viahduaa.sys
0709 - Driver Version : 6.00.0001.8700
0710 - Driver attributes : Final Retail
0711 - Date and Size : 8/4/2010 21:17:14
0713 - Driver Provider : VIA Technologies, Inc.
0714 - Min/Max Sample Rate : 4642746, 4642746
0715 - Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0716 - Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0717 - HW Memory : 4642754
0718 - Voice Management : False
0719 - EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src : False, False
0720 - I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src : False, False
0721 - Notes : No problems found.
　
----------------------------------
08 - Hard Disk
----------------------------------
0801 - Model : WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 ATA Device(Western Digital)
0802 - Media Type : Fixed hard disk media
0803 - Size : 465.76 GB
0804 - Interface Type : Serial ATA
0805 - Driver Date : 6-21-2006
0806 - Driver Version : 6.1.7600.16385
0807 - Caption : C:\
0808 - Capacity : 465.46 GB
0809 - Free Space : 349.17 GB
0810 - Drive Type : 3-Fixed
0811 - File System : NTFS
----------------------------------
09 - Process
----------------------------------
0901 - 0000 Idle 0 0 0 
0901 - 0004 System 0 0 0 
0901 - 0160 smss.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 01c0 csrss.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0210 wininit.exe 0 0 0 high 
0901 - 0230 csrss.exe 1 174 78 normal 
0901 - 0258 winlogon.exe 1 6 0 high 
0901 - 026c services.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0284 lsass.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 028c lsm.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0304 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0340 ASCService.exe 0 0 0 high C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 037c svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 03f4 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0178 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 01d4 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 042c svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0488 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 05b4 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0638 AODAssist.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\OverDrive
0901 - 0650 ASGT.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Windows\SysWOW64
0901 - 0668 avp.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2012
0901 - 06f8 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Windows\SysWOW64
0901 - 0724 lxeecoms.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0780 RtlService.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK Wireless LAN Software
0901 - 07d8 taskhost.exe 1 25 16 normal 
0901 - 0648 RtWlan.exe 1 155 212 high C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK Wireless LAN Software
0901 - 087c dwm.exe 1 21 2 high 
0901 - 0984 taskeng.exe 0 0 0 below normal 
0901 - 09b4 taskeng.exe 1 14 3 normal 
0901 - 09bc RtkDashClient.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0aa4 explorer.exe 1 439 252 normal 
0901 - 0b3c svchost.exe 0 0 0 below normal 
0901 - 0be4 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0928 unsecapp.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 04d8 WmiPrvSE.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0c44 everest.exe 1 433 160 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavalys\EVEREST Ultimate Edition
0901 - 0c78 rundll32.exe 1 21 7 normal 
0901 - 0d10 ipoint.exe 1 29 52 normal 
0901 - 0d18 sidebar.exe 1 44 39 normal 
0901 - 0de4 VDeck.exe 1 4709 2299 normal 
0901 - 0dfc avp.exe 1 87 38 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2012
0901 - 0f80 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0f9c SearchIndexer.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 13f8 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 067c PresentationFontCache.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0820 atiesrxx.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0c34 atieclxx.exe 1 9 7 normal 
0901 - 0e3c Fuel.Service.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 109c MOM.exe 1 12 9 normal 
0901 - 0fcc CCC.exe 1 150 85 normal 
0901 - 0b44 HydraDM.exe 1 25 13 below normal C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\HydraVision
0901 - 0c18 HydraDM64.exe 1 21 20 below normal 
0901 - 0e5c ASC.exe 1 1605 285 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 0e94 ASCTray.exe 1 70 35 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 05a8 ToolBox.exe 1 464 114 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 108c SearchProtocolHost.exe 0 0 0 idle 
0901 - 144c SearchFilterHost.exe 0 0 0 idle 
0901 - 0d24 Sus10_SysExplorer.exe 1 104 46 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1060 audiodg.exe 0 0 0 
　
----------------------------------
10 - Service
----------------------------------
1001 - Advanced SystemCare Service 5 - [C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe]
1001 - Application Experience - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - AMD External Events Utility - [C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe]
1001 - AODService - [C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\OverDrive\AODAssist.exe]
1001 - Application Information - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - ASGT - [C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ASGT.exe]
1001 - Windows Audio Endpoint Builder - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Windows Audio - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service - ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2012\avp.exe" -r]
1001 - Base Filtering Engine - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork]
1001 - Computer Browser - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Cryptographic Services - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - DHCP Client - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - DNS Client - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - Extensible Authentication Protocol - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Windows Event Log - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - COM+ Event System - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Function Discovery Provider Host - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Function Discovery Resource Publication - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation]
1001 - Windows Font Cache Service - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation]
1001 - Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 - [C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe]
1001 - Human Interface Device Access - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - HomeGroup Provider - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - hpqcxs08 - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt]
1001 - HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt]
1001 - HP Network Devices Support - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k HPService]
1001 - IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - CNG Key Isolation - [C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe]
1001 - Server - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Workstation - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - lxee_device - [C:\Windows\system32\lxeecoms.exe -service]
1001 - Windows Firewall - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork]
1001 - Network Connections - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Network List Service - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Network Location Awareness - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - Network Store Interface Service - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Program Compatibility Assistant Service - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Plug and Play - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch]
1001 - IPsec Policy Agent - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Power - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch]
1001 - User Profile Service - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Realtek9xp - [C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK Wireless LAN Software\RtlService.exe]
1001 - Security Accounts Manager - [C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe]
1001 - Secondary Logon - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - System Event Notification Service - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Shell Hardware Detection - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Superfetch - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Themes - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - UPnP Device Host - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation]
1001 - Desktop Window Manager Session Manager - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Windows Defender - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs]
1001 - Windows Management Instrumentation - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - WLAN AutoConfig - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Security Center - [C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Windows Search - [C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding]
1001 - Windows Update - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework - [C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - AMD FUEL Service - [C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe /launchService]
----------------------------------
11 - Windows Express
----------------------------------
1101 - System Score : 5.9
1102 - Memory Score : 7.1
1103 - CPU Score : 6.6
1104 - Graphics Score : 7.7
1105 - Gaming Score : 7.7
1106 - Disk Score : 5.9
----------------------------------
12 - Event Log
----------------------------------
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 1:21:41 PM
1202 - Source : MsiInstaller
1203 - Description : Product: Catalyst Control Center Localization All -- Internal Error 2203. C:\Windows\Installer\1bfb3b.ipi, -2147287035 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 12:48:58 PM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 10:36:50 AM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 2:10:54 AM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 12:45:00 AM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 12:44:57 AM
1202 - Source : Application Error
1203 - Description : Faulting application name: spoolsv.exe, version: 6.1.7601.17514, time stamp: 0x4ce7b4e7 Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651, time stamp: 0x4e21213c Exception code: 0xe06d7363 Fault offset: 0x000000000000cacd Faulting process id: 0x530 Faulting application start time: 0x01cd255e3982485c Faulting application path: C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll Report Id: 7c4ca41a-9151-11e1-911e-002522919a14 
1201 - Time : 4/28/2012 10:04:07 PM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/28/2012 12:04:49 PM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/28/2012 10:21:52 AM
1202 - Source : WinMgmt
1203 - Description : Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 12:48:47 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The lxeeCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 12:48:47 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the lxeeCATSCustConnectService service to connect. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 12:48:46 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The AODDriver4.1 service failed to start due to the following error: Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 11:03:26 AM
1202 - Source : DCOM
1203 - Description : The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID {8BC3F05E-D86B-11D0-A075-00C04FB68820} and APPID {8BC3F05E-D86B-11D0-A075-00C04FB68820} to the user Deano-PC\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1177686813-4075650485-3590578848-501) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 10:36:44 AM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The lxeeCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 10:36:44 AM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the lxeeCATSCustConnectService service to connect. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 10:36:40 AM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The AODDriver4.1 service failed to start due to the following error: Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 8:39:09 AM
1202 - Source : DCOM
1203 - Description : The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID {8BC3F05E-D86B-11D0-A075-00C04FB68820} and APPID {8BC3F05E-D86B-11D0-A075-00C04FB68820} to the user Deano-PC\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1177686813-4075650485-3590578848-501) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 2:10:50 AM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The lxeeCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. 
1201 - Time : 4/29/2012 2:10:50 AM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the lxeeCATSCustConnectService service to connect. 
----------------------------------
End of file - 28605 Bytes


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

Any MOD's I think I posted this in wrong area of forums should of been in the network area maybe??so if can be moved please do thanks and sorry.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

Is there anyone out there that can help???


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

Hello there,

You'll have to be very patient, it's Sunday here and not too many folks are around to help out. :grin:

Anyway, is your router an N router? Please check out the setting and if it's on a Mixed Mode, change it to just N or if G/N is available give it a try.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

Since I had a noob moment and origianly posted this thread in the wrong place, here is now the proper info for this area.
Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? Charter
What type of broadband are you using?Cable
What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router combo ?SMCD3GN-RES
What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer ? Kaspersky


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

Thanks for all the info provided, please see my recommendation in *Post# 4*. BTW...We have the same ISP. :grin:


r8er4ever said:


> Since I had a noob moment and origianly posted this thread in the wrong place, here is now the proper info for this area.
> Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? Charter
> What type of broadband are you using?Cable
> What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router combo ?SMCD3GN-RES
> What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer ? Kaspersky


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

If your refering to mixed or greenfield, it is set to greenfield there are no other options. And this issue is only affecting the single sytem, not any of the others(2destops,2 laptops). All 5 used to be the same but only the one has this issue. I can't figure out why , I mean it is still assigned the same IP as before and every thing. It's so wierd.
Oh by the way I would love to set it to N only but because of a network printer I can't. Like I said the only changes made from 150 to 54 is the computer case.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

When I try to run(as admin) Xirrus, I keep getting this


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

When you moved the system components to the new case did you keep the cards in the same slots? You should try reinstalling the wireless drivers to see if that helps.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

Actully no I moved the net card up 1 slot(was on bottom slot now 2nd from bottom). I will try reloading them, but hate Relteks site its so hard to find the right drivers...lol


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Wireless dropped from 150Mbps to 54Mbps*

OK, on your advise I basiclly unistalled and deleted any profiles, drivers ect it had saved. Then went thru the windows detecting new hardware and I chose the driver to install using a driver from back in Jan which I know would be good cause it was fine back in Jan when I first installed it. And back up to 150 again. THANKS


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent! Glad it's working for you!


----------

